# Donald Duck Lime Soda Bottle MINT!



## mousebrain (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey everyone! I found this site on Google and wanted to post my prize bottle!
 I picked it up on eBay and since then have picked up another in really rough shape also. 
 I mostly collect the soda cans but have branched out into D Duck juice cans and bottles!
 If anyone is interested, I maybe interested in selling this bottle for a decent offer! This is 
 only one of two I have EVER SEEN and maybe one of the only ones in mint condition. 
 drop me a line at webcopro@aol.com if you are interested in making an offer!

 THANKS! 

 Sincerely,
 Tim B 
 Durham NC


----------



## mousebrain (Nov 27, 2010)

Heres another picture!


----------



## mousebrain (Nov 27, 2010)

and another!


----------



## mousebrain (Nov 27, 2010)

And one more!


----------



## sandchip (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice, but you wanna get rid of your prized possession?


----------



## mousebrain (Nov 28, 2010)

Not really, but kinda tight on money.....


----------



## mousebrain (Nov 29, 2010)

I also have the other bottle available but the paint is faded and worn on it. I will be glad to post or send pictures if anyone would be interested in it as well!

 THANKS!
 Tim


----------

